# Reauleaux - LG HG2 CSV from evolvapor forum...



## KB_314

Hey guys - I'm using Samsung 30Q's in my Reuleaux dna and have been looking around at various battery settings and CSV's.

I came across a series of posts (refer to post #35 by Jaquinth) and a CSV for LG HG2's which the writer and various others are swearing by - but certain settings are unusual and not what I see around (such as 2.5v soft cut off). I've also read a lot of bashing and Jaquinth's responses (very technical and mainly goes over my head - he reckons the cell will never drop below 3v or just over) - he's very confident in his testing, numbers and CSV accuracy for his HG2 cells.

I don't have the knowledge or technical understanding to really comment on these settings but I wanted to share the post and find out what others think, especially our experienced forum members with technical knowledge and understanding of batteries.
Being a 3000mah cell, I've adopted his settings for the time being - one cycle - when the batteries are getting low(ish), I will check their charge to see how low they go and try and broadly estimate how accurate the settings are. Interested to hear your thoughts

http://evolvapor.forumchitchat.com/post/discharge-profiles-for-wismec-reuleaux-7791361?trail=45


----------



## stevie g

I'm no authority but the spec sheet for the HG2 indicates that you will reach the full 3000mah out of the battery only if you discharge down to 2.5v so I would say the csv file is spot on.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

